# 55400 vs 54900



## espforu (May 4, 2010)

Could someone explain the difference between the two as the classbook step by step has confused my students as well as myself. 

pg 589
55400 it is a procedure to remove obstruction form the vas deferens.  Once the area is identified, it is removed and the ends of the vas deferens are anastomosed. 

pg 588
54900 is know as a vastectomy reversal.  Is this not the same?  

My thought was that 55400 is use for other than vastectomy reversal.  But this has confused alot of us. Please help!


----------



## m-carlson@live.com (May 5, 2010)

Although I am not 100% sure, for me the main difference and what pops out is the word "obstruction".  From what I understand a vasectomy is the removal of a section or sections of the vas deferns, where as a removal of an obstruction implies something completely different.


----------



## lfiandra (May 5, 2010)

*55400*

55400 
Physician treats a blockage in the vas deferens, the tube that carries semen.  After anesthesia, an incidision is made in the scrotum. The tesis with its attached epididymis and the vas deferens are brought out of the wound. Dye injection studies and semen sampling is often done during the operation to determine the site of the blockage and to ccurately choose the segment of tube for excision.  The vas deferens is transected in 2 places, one on each side of the blocked are and the abnormal segment removed.  The created cut ends are sutured together in one or two layers with care to align accurately the lumens of the tubes. The testis and associated structures are returned tot he scrotum. A rubber drain is often placed in the scrotum and the incisions closed by suturing.
54900
The pysician treats obstruction of the flow of spermatozoa from the epididymis to vas deferens.  After adequate anesthesia an incision is made in the scrotum and the testis with its attached epididymis and the vas deferens is brought out of the wound. The vas deferens is transected and the selected are of the epididymis is opened and the appropriate tubule in the area is brought out of the surrounding tissues and transected. The cut ends of these two tubes are sutured together and the vas deferens is sutured to the epididymis. In 54900 - the procedure is performed on one side - in 54901 - the procedure is bilater.  
Coders' Desk Reference

Hope this helps!


----------

